# Kubota L245DT



## radarshop (11 mo ago)

Just bought my first tractor 83 Kubota L245DT . Everything works. Just need a service manual. Not sure what fluids go were. I know about the oil and fuel filters. Have built some old ford 390s and C6 transmissions for my project trucks at home so not real new. Looked like on you tube they were putting hydraulic fluid in the transmissions and rear diffs. shopping for a top link hydraulic system for the box blade too, Have always borrowed newer tractors hydrostatic from friends so this will be fun. Only an acer to work on here


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning radarshop, welcome to the forum.

For starters, you need an Operator's Manual for your tractor. There are a number of different choices available on the net. Attached is just one example.









Kubota L245 L245DT Tractor Operators Manual


This Kubota L245 L245DT Factory Operators Manual is a reproduction of the original out of print manual It covers the L245, both FWD & 4WD. Table of




www.repairmanual.com


----------

